# gas odor from under hood after driving?



## kp3ft (Sep 25, 2010)

Trying to track down a gas leak under the hood. There's nothing obvious I can find. After driving the vehicle, there is a strong odor of gasoline which goes away after the car has been sitting for a while. Any ideas of where I can check first? Fuel filter? Vapor canister (if it even has one)? I'm getting concerned, and don't have enough money to pay a mechanic at the moment. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

You could hook up a jumper wire across the fuel pump relay and force the fuel pump to stay on for awhile allowing you to look for leaks.
Do it with the engine cold and the fuel shouldn't evaporate away...and will have a lot less chance of starting a fire too.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

hey, I had th same thing, smelled like stale raw gas. what is happening is the vapor canister is taking on gas because of the Vapor Canister Purge Valve is not working. This little square item is located at the BPT valve and EGR area. take off the intake piping. track down 2 vacume lines coming out of a small square thing with a round inside and 2 vacume lines coming out with a pigtail on the bottom. 

here is the part at courtesy. it cured my issue. also a pic to show what it is. not cheap but needed. I spilled gas out of my vapor canister, builds up presure and this valve relieves pressure into the engine EGR. because of the closed system, this valve keeps the fuel pressure when engine off at bay. relieves it. 

VALVE ASSY-SOLENOID - Sentra (B13) 07/1990-09/1990 CAL 1.6L NX1600, 09/ :: Nissan Parts, NISMO and Nissan Accessories - Courtesyparts.com

Chris


----------

